# The Name Game



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 1, 2020)

Are you ready to play the name game?

Gameplay -
1.
I start. (I already did. Perfect).
2. Someone tries to figure out the reason of my name.
3. I either tell them they are right or correct them.
4. Someone tries to guess the reason behind the name of the person who figured out my name.
and so on and so on.

SO i guess i'll start.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 3, 2020)

Your name is Emmy and you like the color indigo? :)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 3, 2020)

Very close.
My name is Emerald and i always go by Emmy, and Indigo because of the Indigo League in kanto.
My favorite color is Emerald green lol.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 3, 2020)

^ Thats. The best reason behind you name :D Awesome. Thanks for sharing that! :) Pokemon names FTW <3

Try to guess the reason behind mine now :)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 3, 2020)

I can;t unfortunately because the rules state it has to be someone new or it would be a continuous loop.


----------



## Octavio (Dec 6, 2022)

Guess mine, it should be easy!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 10, 2022)

You like learning about the Romans?


----------



## Octavio (Dec 10, 2022)

WHAT THE! You're way off, my custom title should give you a clue


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Dec 10, 2022)

Something Splatoon? Never played those games tbh


----------



## Octavio (Dec 10, 2022)

Yep that's right  my name means i like DJ Octavio, the main antagonist in Splatoon, he's cool, cute, and tough! you should check him out.


----------

